

Ask HN: How much traffic your site has? - niico

Im just curious.
For instance I have about 15k daily visitors (all done with white-hat SEO), it's not much but it generates enough to take me out for a nice dinner every once in a while.<p>How about you?
======
mariusandra
I'm curious what use is this information to you? I'm sure there are people on
hacker news with sites that get from 10 visits a month to over 100k a day.

(I have many different sites, in those some get one a day, some up to 30k per
day)

------
Mz
Total loser: A few hundred per month across several sites. Trying to figure
out how to improve that.

